# Problème d'accès à tinder



## mynock (13 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour
Depuis quelques jours je n'arrive plus à me connecter à Tinder 
un message d'erreur me dit " the facebook account has not been configured on the device "
Je ne comprends pas bien car pourtant mon appli Facebook fonctionne très bien
J'ai essayé de désinstaller et réinstaller FB et tinder mais rien n'y fait
Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Larme (13 Septembre 2016)

_Réglages.app/Facebook_
Ton compte est-il configuré sur ton appareil ?
Tu peux autoriser les applications à utiliser le compte (chez moi, j'ai _Calendrier.app_/_Contacts.app_ et _Facebook.ap_p qui ont le droit d'y accéder).


----------

